# Vizio Soundbar



## TooOld (Oct 17, 2011)

*We just bought a Vizio soundbar VSB200. Is it me or do they not explain in manual how to use the thing? The little lights blink on or off in the corner but what the heck do they mean? Is the sound suppose to come out of the soundbar itself or the speakers on TV now? How do I know it's in the correct input? Do I have to turn it on & off everytime I watch TV? All I want is to watch TV without the sound going too high or too low as it does on the TV speakers alone. Is the soundbar even worth the trouble?! *


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

You are not giving near enough information to really help you out. Need to know what equipment you have hooked up to the TV and what make & model TV it is.

As a general reply I can say this much so far. You do not want the TV speakers on and doing anything if you are using the sound bar - kind of defeats the purpose of having the sound bar.
The LED lights are explained in detail at the bottom of page 8 in the manual. I do agree they look to be annoying in thier operation, many lights going on & off every time you push a button. You could just put some black tape over them.

When you have given us the reat of the information, I can lookup the owner's manuals and give you some more insight in the best way to hook it up.

Edit: Yes you have to turn the sound bar on & off. It's an amp in the system (another component), so it has to be on to work. Although you could leave it on all the time if you wanted to but it will always be drawing some power.


----------



## TooOld (Oct 17, 2011)

*I just have the soundbar, no woofer. It is plugged into the electrical outlet and also the audio in/out cords plugged in, the yellow& red ones. I've read through the manual and it doesn't say anything about turning it off when the tv is off or anything about turning the tv speakers off. I figured it would be dumb to have tv speakers on but when I turned them off ( through the settings on tv) I got nothing out of the soundbar. 
I now have the tv remote, cable remote, dvr remote and the added soundbar remote. 
They need to make a manual and remote for those over the age of 60. :grin: *


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TooOld said:


> *...They need to make a manual and remote for those over the age of 60. :grin: *


I'm almost 73 and I understand what your issues are and what solutions will probably work. Don't necessarily blame your lack of technical knowledge on your age...you just may not have much experience in the field. I'm guessing you didn't know these things when you were 59 either. 

For starters, check out your tv's menu [audio section] to see if there is an option to switch the tv's internal speakers to OFF.

Good luck and welcome to DBSTalk!


----------

